# The boys today



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

It was nice so we went out and worked and played 
Dosia got his harness from Tablerock, it's awesome!!!!!!!! He's doing great with it. We had him hooked to the little truck and he was pulling the kids back and forth in front of the house and I dropped my camera in the street and broke it  so I didn't get any pics with the kids  Now I have to get a new camera 

Dosia workin with his new harness 


































Lets play now


































Marley says, "Keep it down I'm sleepin over here!!!!!!" lol










Gotta warm the belly in the sun lol










What are you lookin at


















*Thanks for looking​*


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

very cute! And omg you use those blue dryer balls as well! lol My dogs love those!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

It's actually called a squish ball. I got it from the pet store. It has a plug and you fill it with water so when they chew it squirts them in the mouth. It's Dosia's most prized toy


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

He looks handsome in his new harness. I am ordering Bogart's BDD harness Monday night. I am super excited!!!

ADD: I just realized that Dosia would look flipping Pimp in a neon green or neon yellow collar!


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

lookin good!!! dosia is so handsome!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

RileyRoo said:


> He looks handsome in his new harness. I am ordering Bogart's BDD harness Monday night. I am super excited!!!
> 
> ADD: I just realized that Dosia would look flipping Pimp in a neon green or neon yellow collar!


YAY!!!!! I bet Bogie's gunna do great  Yea I really like that green on him it looks great 


circlemkennels said:


> lookin good!!! dosia is so handsome!!


Thank you so much  He makes me so proud


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

There's them handsome boys.They are looking good as ever!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks girl. There to funny, Marley kept taking Dosia's ball and burying it. The dosia would dig it up and run around the yard throwing it for himself and spazzing out. It was hilarious.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

awww he looks so good, loving the harness on him. we ordered one from tablerock as well cant wait till it gets here.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

That's awesome. They make great quality harnesses. Is Loki going to be pulling?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

ya the man had him trying it out a bit last year using one of the adba mambers harness , wanted to see if loki would even do it before we ordered one and he did great ended up placing so got him his own for this year. something fun for them to do and hopefully drain some energy from spazzy red dog a few times a week lol.


----------



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

What handsome boys! They're looking great!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

angelbaby said:


> ya the man had him trying it out a bit last year using one of the adba mambers harness , wanted to see if loki would even do it before we ordered one and he did great ended up placing so got him his own for this year. something fun for them to do and hopefully drain some energy from spazzy red dog a few times a week lol.


That's aweome. I bet he's gunna love his new harness  I can't wait to hit some shows this year 


kodiakgirl said:


> What handsome boys! They're looking great!


Thank you so much. How the heck have you guys been, it's been a minute.


----------



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

kg420 said:


> Thank you so much. How the heck have you guys been, it's been a minute.


We've been good, winter's finally coming to an end, so Bullet's gonna start getting some good workouts to work off the winter weight. lol. Although, he didn't really gain all that much weight. Here's my latest update, if you didn't already see it... http://www.gopitbull.com/pictures/35494-took-bullet-out-some-offroading-fun-pic-heavy.html
Now that he's our only dog, he's gonna be getting a lot more one-on-one attention, I'm seriously thinking about getting him a harness like you have so I can actually tire him out, which is dang near impossible to do! My arm wears out from using the ball-chucker wayy before he does! lol. I'm crossing my fingers for a less-rainy summer than we had last year so that we can go 4-wheeling more often, definitely one of Bullet's favorites, and a good workout too.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Isn't it great to get back to spring and summer. It's still kinda cold over here too. We went to our first Splash Dogs event and it totally rained the whole time  It should be better in a month though. I bet Bullet world love to do some WP


----------



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

I think he'll love it too. I've had him pull stuff around before, I have a dogsled harness that I use, but it's not ideal for anything super heavy. I wish I lived somewhere that I could get a weightpull club going or something, there's maybe one or two other people I know in this town that would be even slightly interested in doing it. Not a whole lot going on in the dog world around here. lol


----------



## Montana (Apr 7, 2011)

Im loving that harness. Looking healthy


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

Great pictures as always.

Dosia is looking as handsome as ever!! 
Especially with his totally cool green WP harness


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

kg420 said:


> YAY!!!!! I bet Bogie's gunna do great  Yea I really like that green on him it looks great


Yessir, He started before I left with Riley's harness and dragging around some rocks in a milk jug for noise. he really likes it and started getting the hang of it real quickly so we are ordering him his BDD harness monday night. Bogart will be 9 months in May so I think it is a good age to start with foundation and confidence building we wont get into weight until sometime after he is a year old with light drags.

I love the color combo you picked. I thought you were going to get the wrap?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

kodiakgirl said:


> I think he'll love it too. I've had him pull stuff around before, I have a dogsled harness that I use, but it's not ideal for anything super heavy. I wish I lived somewhere that I could get a weightpull club going or something, there's maybe one or two other people I know in this town that would be even slightly interested in doing it. Not a whole lot going on in the dog world around here. lol


You could try starting on and see if other people are interested. I'm not really sure what your area is like though.


Montana said:


> Im loving that harness. Looking healthy


Thank you very much 


brandileigh080 said:


> Great pictures as always.
> 
> Dosia is looking as handsome as ever!!
> Especially with his totally cool green WP harness


Thanks girl. He always has looked great in green 



RileyRoo said:


> Yessir, He started before I left with Riley's harness and dragging around some rocks in a milk jug for noise. he really likes it and started getting the hang of it real quickly so we are ordering him his BDD harness monday night. Bogart will be 9 months in May so I think it is a good age to start with foundation and confidence building we wont get into weight until sometime after he is a year old with light drags.
> 
> I love the color combo you picked. I thought you were going to get the wrap?


That's awesome that he's already taking to it well, hims want to make momma proud. I had my mom order the harness for me since I don't have a credit card and she totally missed the part about the wrap  It's cool for now but I might wrap it myself in the future when he actually starts dragging real weight.


----------



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

kg420 said:


> You could try starting on and see if other people are interested. I'm not really sure what your area is like though.


It's a verrry small town. lol. The only "dog club" here is for SAR, and there's maybe 3 people in it. I'm going to be teaching dog agility for the 4-H club (if there's enough kids interested), so I guess I'll start from there and get the word out, see what happens. Nonetheless, I think I'm gonna do it myself for fun/exercise for Bullet.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

That's cool. Good luck I hope all goes well and you can build up some good members.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Aww man you broke your camera! That sucks girl, I'm sorry to hear that! I would be super mad! lol I had this olympus camera one time, he was unbreakable, Once it fell off my dads fireplace mantel and it lived. And this amazingly, Andrew dropped it off our 2nd story porch at one of the apartments, it fell, hit the stair hand railing, bounced off and hit the concrete at the bottom, and it still worked! lol But it was not steal proof, some jerk stole it.  


Great pics by the way! Sorry I got a little off topic.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awww man that's like me going to get the un breakable phone since I always drop them in water and the losing it lol.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

kg420 said:


> You could try starting on and see if other people are interested. I'm not really sure what your area is like though.
> 
> Thank you very much
> 
> ...


He sure does. he makes me very proud.  Ah, I see, yeah. I believe you can get foam wraps then use electrical tape. not sure what they use but that's almost like what Riley's feels like


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I got some of those foam covers for water piper so they don't freeze, I think they will work great. Now I gotta find some green tape


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Looking good Krystal


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Where did you get the harness?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks you guys. I got the harness from Tablerock. The did a great job we love it.


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Okay, is Dosia rockin the hunter green or is he rockin the hunter green!!?!?? He's SO gorgeous! And Marley is just the most prettiest...i mean, handsome guy that i've ever seen! Sorry about your cam girl


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LOL it's all good my B day is coming up so I'm sure I'll get a new one


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Dosia is a very handsome dog! I can't wait to see him, I haven't gotten to see that many lean American Pit Bull Terriers in person.


----------

